# Fishing after heavy rain



## leadfarmer (Nov 28, 2011)

How does a few days of heavy rain affect the fishing in local estuaries? im guessing it would be worse due to the amount of fresh water added, am i right?
And also, when selecting lure color in dirtier waters, ive been told to use a brighter color, but have also been told darker colors. Very confusing when both opinions are coming from my local tackle shop. Is it a matter of personal preference or...?

Sorry if these come across as stupid questions, only just started fishing with lures (SP and HB)

Cheers,
Kurt.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Well up here our river is starting to run and there are more boats, 4x4s and atvs than usual heading in that direction. I generally find it harder to get most species of fish when the rivers and estuaries are running apart from the humble barra, that's their chance to access places they can't normally. I don't know how people catch other fish in those conditions because I certainly can't.

I've heard both theories about lure colours also. My personal preference is to just use what I normally use regardless of water colour, that might explain why I can't catch fish though.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

I normally wait for a few days to let the dust settle, I love to fish snags for bream and bass etc and I find the dirty water turns them off the bite. But one option you have is when the tide is coming in the clean sea water can push the dirty water back up and form a pretty visable line in the water, its worth a few casts along this line as the oppotunistic feeders often wait for bait fish to swim out of the dirty water into the clean. I have done this twice and has both times resulted in salmon and tailor action. Both times were after pretty heavy rain and resulted in pretty dirty water.


----------



## leadfarmer (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks fellas

Aleg75, I have noticed that change in water color before, never fished it though. Might have to give it a shot when all this rain stops (hopefully soon , I have an itch that needs to scratched! )


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

The only I've caught after heavy rain is catfish.

My local fishing hole is copping a bit of a battering at the moment. It was due for a good flush. Hopefully the fish are still around once the water settles.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

River mouths can fish OK after a bit of a flush. The area where the dirty water meats the clean. Watch out for logs and crap, but I guess they are less of a problem in a 'yak @ 3 knots than a stinkboat @ 30.


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

A thing to consider is saltwater is more dense than freshwater because of its dissolved soluble content different to suspended matter in freshwater. What this means to a fisher person is that saltwater sits on the bottom and freshwater over the top. Obviously if you've got fifty million litres of water hurtling down a system it is going to push any saltwater on the bottom out with it. However on the big tides like we have just had saltwater forms a "wedge" beneath the fresh and pushes up stream along the bottom if the flow isn't too extreme going out .So if you fish the mouths of rivers part way through the incoming tide and fish the bottom there's a fair chance fish are seeking out the more "comfortable" zone and are hunting the bait between the transition as mentioned above about the dirty water line. At the moment up here the dirty line would be out by the continental shelf the way this rain has been going !!!!! :lol: Pat.


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

I find the fresh pushes the fish towards the river mouth & outside, usually give it a few days for the salt to push back up river before going back up. Nippers can be hard to find after rain also they seem to go deeper to get away from the fresh water so to me that is a good indication that the fish go else where for a forage.


----------



## Bender11 (Jan 27, 2012)

GOOD CRAB-POTTING WEATHER I SAY...


----------



## kevvie (Oct 12, 2011)

After a bit of rain I like to fish the dirty water line as a few of you have mentioned..especially in the maroochy river as there always seems to be a heap of trevally ready to smash a few lures cast or trolled along this line.I also find that the deeper holes fish better then anywhere else in the river as well.


----------

